# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Rockwall Paludarium Build Log. Pic Heavy

## DiggenEm

First of all hello everyone! Awesome site!
So the ZooMed I purchased a few months ago was quietly collecting dust when I decided that I wanted to make it into a paludarium with a faux rock waterfall. My initial plan was to have the waterfall in the middle with GS and titebond planted areas on either side. Most well both of my previous builds had been setup in that orientation and it doesn't really allow a lot of planting space. So I decided to shift the waterfall to the left corner and build around it. So after I drilled the tank for the plumbing I started the build.

For the basic structure of the waterfall I purchased a 2'x2'x3" sheet of poly foam from a local hobby store. This type of foam is used for seat cushions and feels like memory foam. I cut the foam sheet into blocks and then I trimmed them into general rock shapes. After I cut enough blocks and stacked them into the waterfall shaped and hot glued the pieces to the glass. When that was done I sprayed GS around the waterfall and laid out the planters and carved it after it cured.








The next step I began to coat the foam blocks with Quikrete mortar. The first coat was extremely runny like chocolate milk and it was just to ensure the next coats would adhere. The second coat was a little thicker but still runny. I waited 24 hours and put on a real thick coat. The consistency was like pudding and this coat was were the "sculpting" happened. Now my sculpting skills suck I I did layers of thicker coats in some areas and when it dried it looked nothing like the foam blocks at all. I also redid the GS on the left




Now this were this build to a different turn. The GS that I resprayed and carved on the left lost its bond and had seperated from the glass in the middle so I tore it out and decided to build up a rockwall just like I did for the waterfall. I also took out the mopani wood and added another piece of Malaysian. 
 left side view

 front view

Today I just finished up the last coat of mortar and will post more pics later. Please give me some feed back. This is my first time working with cement for a build so any questions or concerns are greatly appreciated.

----------


## Don

Looks pretty awesome so far.  Any chance I can see a pic from the top to see how much space is available for planting.  I'm planning a new build for a Crested Gecko but not sure where I want to go with the build yet.

----------


## DiggenEm

Thanks Don. And as requested...
Sorry about the quality, I had to take it with the camera on my phone and 8mp is not enough to really show the depth. With this build I wanted to create a rockwall with lots of depth. Now you can make a rockwall that's more "flush" with the glass using the pink Styrofoam sheets. There's a few threads on the net on how to do it.

While I'm on the subject here is an update on the rockwall. I'm pretty much done with the cement phase except one small place where the top bulkhead fitting will go. I actually can't cement that portion in until I get the bulkhead installed. Here's a couple pics...

----------


## Don

Awesome build.  Thanks for the pics and ideas :-)

Can't wait to see it planted and operating.

----------


## mdtalley22

That is a great looking rock wall, and I also can't wait to see what this looks like all planted and finished!

----------


## DiggenEm

Thanks for the compliments. I'm stuck with a dilemma. Ok the yellow foam I was going to finish it with titebond to give it a more organic look. Now that I have finished the rock work (almost) do you guys think it would look better if I scrapped the GS and continued the rock work on the other side of the large piece of Malaysian?

----------


## Michael

Have you thought about silicone and peat to cover the foam.  That is a pretty standard method to deal with foam.  You can also use gorilla glue and peat to achieve the same.

----------


## Don

I'd go with the GS and substrate covering so you have more than just all stone look.   The stone work does look pretty awesome.

----------


## DiggenEm

> Have you thought about silicone and peat to cover the foam. That is a pretty standard method to deal with foam. You can also use gorilla glue and peat to achieve the same.


 I wasn't considering the silicone/peat method because I wanted something a little more water resistant and durable I was considering Titebond III but is Gorrila Glue just as good? I know its a lot cheaper.




> I'd go with the GS and substrate covering so you have more than just all stone look. The stone work does look pretty awesome.


 Once again thanks for the compliment. Ok I got you!! I think I will ad more GS to fill up the rest of the glass and add more planting areas for epiphytes. As far as the "stones" I like the overall greyish color but I'm going to add some greens and earthtones to it to give it a weathered look. This build is geared towards a small species of tree frogs hopefully either clowns or reeds.

----------


## Don

I like he silicone over gorilla glue since the glue expands and is a mess to have to cut or trim after it hardens.  I use gorilla glue for touch up since its fast and fills missed spots quickly.

Instead of filling the whole back you can just put the silicone and substrate right to the glass if your not wanting to take up more space or to use whats already in GS as overhangs.

----------


## DiggenEm

Yea it is a pain and it takes about 2 weeks to dry. On my last build I used Titebond and it took forever to dry, but when it did it was solid. But what I did was I mixed it up with organic soil and jungle moss and pretty much just slopped it over the GS and then I pressed more organic soil, jungle moss and sphagnum moss into it. I waited for it to dry then I vacuumed off the excess and it turned out pretty good IMO.

----------


## DiggenEm

**update**

Ok so today I finally went over my best friend's parents' house and picked up this 


Yes a sink. A very nice sink.  This thing is heavy too. I believe it has a porcelain top but I'm not sure, its definitely not wood. My friend's dad was actually going to sell it at his up coming yard sale but he let me have it for FREE. Forget giving a pet store $100+ for a stand half as nice. So I loaded it in the back of Scarface II (my Pacifica) hauled it home and went to work removing the bowl and water fixture. It was actually pretty easy and took me about 5 mins. 



The tank fits it perfectly with about 1/2" space left on the front and the back and completely covers the 2 holes. 


As for the tank its self I decided to redo the GS to add more planting pockets and surface. I think I'm going to make some vines to add to this area to give it a more unique look and extra climbing space. But first things first I have to wait for the GS to cure then trim it down. I also picked up a piece of mopani to add to the pond. 

Tomorrow I think ill head to my grand mother's house and collect some magnolia leaves. She has three large ones in her yard so free leaf litter. I will be adding it to the pond.

----------


## IrishRonin

it looks good, you seem like me always changing and reshaping everything. I cant wait to see it all done

----------


## DiggenEm

Yea I constantly change things. When I was in design school my professor used to get on me because ill work on a project all term and when it was time for portfolio review I show up with something totally different. I always have the best idea at the last minute. Thanks for the compliment too.  On another note I managed to get some nice magnolia leaves for litter from my grandmothers. One plus to living in the south. Mines will be aquatic leaf litter though.

----------


## DiggenEm

Just a real quick update....

Got around to applying spaghnum peat moss and Titebond III to the rest of the bg. I started off by saturating the peat with water and then mixed in the Titebond until it was the consistency of cake batter. I then spread it over the foam. Unlike the silicone method there is no need to rush this because it takes a long, long time to dry. After I had the foam completely covered I pressed the dry peat in straight out the bag and packed it down. Here are the pics....
Attachment 18865



I know the photos are crappy.

----------


## xeonic

First off I wanted to compliment you on your work. Very well done. I have one question though. Is the quikrete and titebond III going to release toxins into your water?

----------


## DiggenEm

> First off I wanted to compliment you on your work. Very well done. I have one question though. Is the quikrete and titebond III going to release toxins into your water?


 Thanks for the compliment. To answer the question no, once properly cured they both are safe. Quikrete has to repeated soaked and rinsed for a few weeks to neutralize its ph. This process can be expedited using vinegar or a mild acid. Some zoo exhibits and aquarium keepers actually use cement based products for their enclosures. The Titebond once dry is FDA approved for indirect food contact once cured, it just have to dry throughly which takes a couple of weeks. Ive used Titebond II which is weather proof not water proof, and I never had any problems with it breaking down or leeching so I figure Titebond III will hold up even better since there is a portion of it that would be submerged.

----------


## xeonic

Very Nice, I have been researching different methods of building backgrounds. I have used the spay foam method already on a large tank which worked alright, kept the tank nice a lite. I didn't like the idea of the clay method as it never fully dries, and isn't good for ponds. Have you finished your Vivarium? Could you upload some pictures for all to admire?

----------


## DiggenEm

> Very Nice, I have been researching different methods of building backgrounds. I have used the spay foam method already on a large tank which worked alright, kept the tank nice a lite. I didn't like the idea of the clay method as it never fully dries, and isn't good for ponds. Have you finished your Vivarium? Could you upload some pictures for all to admire?


 No I wish I was finished. Ive been uploading as I go. I lost my job a few months back so I had to take this build relatively slow. I think its for the better though because I get to brainstorm a lot before I commit. I actually landed a temp gig that I start today so hopefully that will give me some extra cash to get this thing done. I dont plan on getting any major fauna until the spring but I want it planted and up and running by Dec. 

As far as builds go I have used the peat and silicone method, and the titebond method but working with cement is by far my favorite. It's fairly inexpensive and you really can add that extra dimension that you cant achieve with GS.

----------


## Badger

Awesome tanks, looks amazing so far. keep us posted. Economy sucks, everyone is losing their jobs.

----------


## optimum

any updates ?

----------


## DiggenEm

> any updates ?


 Actually yes there is. I was trying to wait until I had more done but here goes.
Ok so after the last update I ran into two problems but one ended up being a blessing. The silicone used to hide the GS on the glass didn't cure fully in some spots and the titebond peat mix never hardened after a week, so I had to tear it out and start over. This time I didn't spray the GS all the way to glass to avoid using silicone altogether. Also another mistake was I saturated the peat mix with water before adding the titebond to stretch it. This time I used the peat dry and mixed in the glue real thick to get the first layer to be real thick and hard. It still took about a week to dry but it was really solid. For the spots that I missed I used the same technique only with Gorrila Glue because it was cheaper and I wanted to try it. What I found with the Gorrilla Glue is that it is way more sticky than the Titebond so it made the next step a lot easier. After I got of the bare spots covered real good I just smashed the peat mix on top of the wet glue in some areas to give it some different textures. I also did the same thing to make fake vine to make it look better than rubber coating a wire. Maybe I can at least get some algae or moss to grow on it. I think it came out pretty good. I also found that Gorrilla Glue cures in less time than Titebond for those interested in using wood glues for their set-ups. 
Here go the pics.
Attachment 20027


I hope to order my bulkheads this week so I can test the water fall and see if the "rocks" are fully cured.

----------


## DiggenEm

Hello ppl. Just a quick update. I painted the "rocks" so let me know what you guys think? The area that is mor saturated green is where the waterfall will flow.

----------


## DiggenEm

Another quick update. Added more exo-terra vines and coated them with gorilla glue and peat. Also added a "floating island" were the vines meet. I was really iffy on the design at first because it seemed off-balance, but the addition of the new vines has really brought the design together for me. Questions, comments and concerns please.

----------


## Don

Looking awesome DiggenEm

----------


## DiggenEm

> Looking awesome DiggenEm


Appreciate that Don

----------


## Sherry

I can't wait to see this finished!

----------


## DiggenEm

> I can't wait to see this finished!


I cant wait either.

----------


## DiggenEm

Waterfall test. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7yM...e_gdata_player

----------

